# Gly on Coastal



## Soggy Bottom (Feb 4, 2020)

Trying to get a new field straightened out but having problems with Johnsongrass, and dallisgrass. I have taken care of the weeds and added fertilizer. The coastal looks good but is getting out grown by the other two grasses. Question is can I spray an actively growing coastal field with a pint per acre of gly and kill the other grasses without killing the coastal off? Not real concerned about cuttings this year just want it cleaned up by fall. Plan is to start the Rezilon program in October than again early spring. Any suggestions will help. Thanks


----------



## Soggy Bottom (Feb 4, 2020)

Forgot to add I recently cut the field. The coastal is approx. 6” tall and JG and dallis is 10”-14” tall


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Soggy Bottom said:


> Trying to get a new field straightened out but having problems with Johnsongrass, and dallisgrass. I have taken care of the weeds and added fertilizer. The coastal looks good but is getting out grown by the other two grasses. Question is can I spray an actively growing coastal field with a pint per acre of gly and kill the other grasses without killing the coastal off? Not real concerned about cuttings this year just want it cleaned up by fall. Plan is to start the Rezilon program in October than again early spring. Any suggestions will help. Thanks


A few things:
1). Get your Rezilon out now. Trust me. I know this product. Don’t wait until October. Do it as soon as you can in the next couple of weeks. 
2). I would spray 10 oz/A of glyphosate about 3 weeks before your normal first frost date. I did a lot of work years ago on dallis grass, and that program really did well. Too early, it had time to recover. After the first frost, and it was like we sprayed 2 oz. If you want to go a pint, it would likely help control, I just can’t say how much it may set the bermuda back next spring. 
3). Your best bet for the Johnsongrass is Outrider. Nothing is better. Yes, it is expensive, but it is well worth it. I cannot say what the gly will give you in control. My educated guess is that it would be some, but not enough to make you happy. You could try it. Wait to see what survives, then hit the survivors with Outrider next year.


----------



## Soggy Bottom (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you for the info. I did a 2 acre test plot this past Sunday at 1oz of gly per gallon on a boom sprayer that’s at 15gallon per acre. I raised it up high on the the three point. Seems the JG has started to yellow some but the coastal shows no sign of yellow. Some years we never get a frost down here 15 miles from the gulf. I will get the Rezilon out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Soggy Bottom (Feb 4, 2020)

I sprayed another 8 acres this past weekend at 1 1/4 oz per gallon at 15 gallon per acre. Its everything but the coastal is turning brown. The coastal does not seem to be affected at all.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

WEEDMAN Trying to get Rezilon out now but no rain in sight. It is frustrating having to wait on rain.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

broadriverhay said:


> WEEDMAN Trying to get Rezilon out now but no rain in sight. It is frustrating having to wait on rain.


Yessir. This is the reason I started telling folks get it out in August, you never know when the rain will cut off. With these little cool fronts, I’m worried some ryegrass will start to germinate.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

It was too wet in August to get in the field. Crazy weather in SC.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

How long can Rezilon lay on the ground before getting rain and still be effective ? Label just says it needs rain and doesn't give a time unless I missed it in the fine print.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

It can sit there for several weeks. I did some work a few years ago and sprayed 3 oz for ryegrass. Sprayed one strip each month, August, Sept, October. Got zero rain after the August spray until about mid-October. All three strips looked exactly the same for control, which was excellent.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Good deal. It was just my luck for the rain to stop when I needed it. The label doesn’t give a time frame when rain is needed so I assumed it wasn’t an immediate need. I did have a little signal grass break through in August but other than that the field remained pretty clean. With all the rain and not getting to cut on schedule I was very pleased. And as I had told you earlier the ryegrass control was superb.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@weedman. Well I got .75" much needed rain last night just a week after putting down the REZILON. That should put the REZILON to work and keep the Italian Ryegrass at bay this Winter. I will keep you updated on the results. 

Thanks for a great product.


----------

